# Refurbished 5D Mark ii or New Mark iii..???



## canon23 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi fellow photos,

So a few weeks ago I asked everyone whether to invest in a 2nd body or new lens (getting into wedding photography & assisting currently as 3rd/2nd shooter)...& everyone suggested 2nd body. So now I'm in a dilemma w/which body to buy. I missed the opportunity in getting the mark iii for $2550 last week through BigValueInc. So now, should I:

1) get a refurbished mark ii for $1400
Or 
2) wait for another deal sometime this yr to get the mark iii (hoping to get it under $3k)?

I will eventually upgrade to a mark iii but w/the extra $ saved (by getting the refurb.mark ii now) I can use it towards a new lens.

Currently shooting w/:
5D mark ii
Sigma 35mm 1.4
Canon 50mm 1.8 ii
Canon 24-105 (will sell & use $ to get 24-70 2.8 ii along w/$ 'saved' from refurbished mark ii over mark iii. If I don't sell this lens, I would probably get 85mm 1.2 as next lens)
Canon 70/-200 2.8 ii

Please provide some insight & ur thinking behind it. Thx!!!


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 25, 2013)

5DIII first, which will then become your primary with your 5DII serving as the backup. The 5DIII's outer focus points work well with fast glass and gives you so much more freedom compared to the 5D II. I'd wait for the canon refurb store to do a sale or look for another deal from BVI.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

Get a refurb MK 3 from Canon using the CLP program. Trade in a junked film slr or powershot for 15% off the refurb price. Just Google Canon loyalty program. They will want the serial number of the junk camera. It is supposed to be broken. They send you a mail label for it, it goes straight to recycling.

You might also try to see if they will discount a refurb 6D, they have them for $1569 now, and 15% off is better than a MK II.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

5D3. It won't limit you later on in your photography ventures.


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

Definitely get the 5D MIII. I think this is 110% agreement on this.

See if you can find on refurb via canon. Register with canon price watch and carry a smart phone with you.


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

Just checked - refurbished 5D M3 available at http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras for $2800


----------



## gbchriste (Jul 25, 2013)

No contest. I went from the 40D to the 5DII and now the 5DIII. As much as I loved my 5DII when I made the jump from the 40D, I soon became very frustrated by the spotty AF. The 5DIII really is a completely different camera. Image output is about the same as the 5DII in terms of overall image quality and size, but that's where the similarities end. ISO performance is much better. I regularly shoot up to ISO 6400 without worries about severe image degradation. AF system blows the 5D2 out of the water. Customization options via the extensive menu system let you set up the camera and controls in nearly an infinite combination of ways to best suit your shooting style and work flow. It really is a very different camera than the 5D2, so much so it really should have gotten a different designation.


----------



## canon23 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Get a refurb MK 3 from Canon using the CLP program. Trade in a junked film slr or powershot for 15% off the refurb price. Just Google Canon loyalty program. They will want the serial number of the junk camera. It is supposed to be broken. They send you a mail label for it, it goes straight to recycling.
> 
> You might also try to see if they will discount a refurb 6D, they have them for $1569 now, and 15% off is better than a MK II.



Thx for the feedbacks All...& the cool info Mt SP...I just pulled the trigger for the refurb mark iii for $2545 that comes along w/a refurb camera should bag


----------

